# Albino horned frog



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Just wondering if theres anything else i need in its faunarium?

So far have the frog (obviously), eco earth and moss, shallow water bowl is going in soon. Is there anything else that i will need? I.e. Hide etc?


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

No m8 it wont use the hide, I have nothing except eco earth and a water bowl in mine. I will be upgrading at a later date to a RUB tho and will put a few bits of cork bark and a branch in to make it feel more like home. TBH tho all it will do is bury in the substrate and stay there until it poo's it will then move and do the same :lol2:.
Any pics?


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

gecko_steve said:


> No m8 it wont use the hide, I have nothing except eco earth and a water bowl in mine. I will be upgrading at a later date to a RUB tho and will put a few bits of cork bark and a branch in to make it feel more like home. TBH tho all it will do is bury in the substrate and stay there until it poo's it will then move and do the same :lol2:.
> Any pics?


Will get some tomorrow. At the moment its in the new breeder tanks from exo terra. Fantastic things, crystal clear and MUCH better than faunariums, stacable and no need to unstack when feeding as it has a side opening.









Frog is currently digging into the corner, seems fairly docile too.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Will get some tomorrow. At the moment its in the new breeder tanks from exo terra. Fantastic things, crystal clear and MUCH better than faunariums, stacable and no need to unstack when feeding as it has a side opening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, they look pretty kool, though wouldnt want to keep a royal in one......

I have my horned frog in a flat faunarium with eco earth a water bowl and a piece of cork bark, he seems to like sitting in a hole under the cork bark.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

retri said:


> wow, they look pretty kool, though wouldnt want to keep a royal in one......


Exo terra are well known for showing animals in their equipment/on substrate that is not appropriate. Wouldn't keep a royal in one of these either unless it was a tiiiiiny hatching as the smalls are just a little bit bigger as the small faunariums.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Exo terra are well known for showing animals in their equipment/on substrate that is not appropriate. Wouldn't keep a royal in one of these either unless it was a tiiiiiny hatching as the smalls are just a little bit bigger as the small faunariums.


the breeding boxes are pretty cool can i ask how much they cost u

its a shame they only come in such a small size


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

hey, i'm thinking bout gettin a horned frog - the ones by me are only small at the mo, about 1-2inches. how long d'ya think one would be ok in a faunarium? and what size would it need when it was full grown? thanks


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

spend_day said:


> the breeding boxes are pretty cool can i ask how much they cost u
> 
> its a shame they only come in such a small size


£7.99 small £10.99 for medium, there is no large yet. The medium ones are about the same size as the flat faunariums.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Actually just realised, when feeding the frog how many crickets on average should i feed it? Its about just over an inch long.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

woah dude when the hell did that happen? :lol2:


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Actually just realised, when feeding the frog how many crickets on average should i feed it? Its about just over an inch long.


3-4 appropriate sized food items every 3 days dusted alternately with calcium dust and mulit vits ( I use calypso and nutrobal )


----------

